
MEET THE WORKERS WHO BUILD AN ENTIRE CITY OF ICE EVERY YEAR - bcaulfield
https://www.wired.com/story/china-ice-festival-city/
======
zunzun
THIS IS A GREAT ARTICLE THANKS FOR POSTING

~~~
bcaulfield
OKAY GOOD POINT I'LL EDIT THESE HEADLINES SO THEY DON'T USE THE ORIGINAL ALL
CAPS!

